
Commentit: comments on GitHub pages - guilro
http://blog.guilro.com/2015/10/01/commentit.io.html
======
patrickdavey
Is there an easy way to migrate content into it (e.g. my wordpress site that
I've thought about migrating to jeykll many times but I want to retain control
of the comments). Also, is there a way to get comments back _out_ again
easily?

Great work!

~~~
guilro
If you choose to store them in a single data file, it is quite easy to get
them back out again : you just have a big YAML file. In the other way, you
need to find a way to migrate from Wordpress to YAML.

------
nicolewhite
Can't wait to try this out. I've been using Disqus on my Jekyll + GitHub pages
blog and I don't like it much. I changed the URL of one of my posts once and
it was a huge pain to get the comments migrated over.

~~~
pickle27
I agree I just moved from wordpress to middleman and disqus is a pain. Its so
close to be a great thing but so far...

------
e_w
Nice job! Gonna give it a go when I have time to play with my blog.

------
mumoksha
looks like [https://commentit.io/](https://commentit.io/) is down

~~~
guilro
I don't think it has been down since launched, but it may be a problem of DNS
propagation.

